# Hey!



## kyleofthemist (Jun 10, 2014)

a


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 10, 2014)

YES! WELCOME TO WF! I'm so happy you've joined


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey to you, too. Welcome!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 10, 2014)

Another for the sci-fi army... Bishop's Sci Fi Army. Welcome, friend! Always good to have another fiction writer of any genre though. Enjoy the place, eh?

Writing Forums: The Home Of Bishop and his Army.


----------



## kyleofthemist (Jun 10, 2014)

a


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome Kyle.

If I can manage a paragraph a day then that's a good day for me.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 10, 2014)

kyleofthemist said:


> Thanks guys!  I'm sure I'll enjoy it. Do you guys write everyday?



Sure do! Some days it is even productive.


----------



## kyleofthemist (Jun 10, 2014)

a


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 10, 2014)

kyleofthemist said:


> Is there ever an endgame for you guys? Or is it all just for fun? Sorry, I'm just curious.



Until the Reaper beckons. If I liked anything better I would do that instead.


----------



## kyleofthemist (Jun 11, 2014)

a


----------



## Greimour (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello, Kyleofthemist.

Sounds very much how I started on this forum, except I don't indulge in the sci-fi too often. (Almost never)
Other than that, exact same as when I started.

Welcome to the Forum, you will definitely find what you are looking for here, even if you don't know what that is. ^_^

~Kev.

P.S.

I think we all write for fun, but that doesn't negate dreams, ambitions and aspirations. Many in the world hope to be published authors some day. It is a human condition to seek immortality.  That doesn't mean we necessarily want to live forever, but we do want to be remembered after we move on. Leaving behind a mark isn't easy  but leaving behind something you created is a possibility for anyone. Children are enough for some people, but then, to some of us, our stories are our children... different strokes for different folks. 

What is your endgame?


----------



## Bishop (Jun 11, 2014)

kyleofthemist said:


> Is there ever an endgame for you guys? Or is it all just for fun? Sorry, I'm just curious.



It's all about publishing for me. Not necessarily to a big name publisher, just even putting it on the web for free. I just want people to be able to share in the world I've created, and really, really enjoy writing about.



kyleofthemist said:


> Thanks guys!  I'm sure I'll enjoy it. Do you guys write everyday?



Yup! Everyday! As outlined in my blog, I write 2,000 words everyday.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Another for the sci-fi army... Bishop's Sci Fi Army. Welcome, friend! Always good to have another fiction writer of any genre though. Enjoy the place, eh?
> 
> Writing Forums: The Home Of Bishop and his Army.



Not this time, Bub.

Note the new person also put Fantasy...with Fantasy coming FIRST!!! LOL

Oh yeah! Welcome to the forums, kyle. Yer gonna like it here, I think.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 11, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Not this time, Bub.
> 
> Note the new person also put Fantasy...with Fantasy coming FIRST!!! LOL
> 
> Oh yeah! Welcome to the forums, kyle. Yer gonna like it here, I think.



He saved the best for last!


----------



## PiP (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey, K.S  Welcome to WF and our creative community.

Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique

If you enjoy writing short stories and poetry why not enter our 'fun' monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition and/or Poetry Challenge. 

Any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!

PiP


----------



## Pandora (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi KS, I'll look for a poem from you if you'd like to share. Welcome!


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Kyle. I can't claim to write every day, but I do at least watch the cursor blink. Have you ever wondered if it's sending you a message in Morse code? For me the endgame is to write something I'll be proud to publish, whether by traditional or independent means.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi kyle, love the name.  Welcome to WF! You really don't have to join the *B.S.* Army. But it does help sometimes if you are proficient at slinging a good story.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 16, 2014)

Does signing my name on important documents count as writing because then, yes, I definitely do. Do packing lists count as important documents? Who knows...

Ah, good news, Kyle! A Kyle already exists on this very forum, a one KyleColorado. A strong writer if ever there was one on this forum (there are many). Go and seek out some of other Kyle's materials, to verify that your yang does not already exist here.

In other news, we would all like to say, we write for fun. When you do that, you make yourself a much better target for publishers because you do what comes natural, what feels good and healthy. I think you need to do it first and foremost because you enjoy it. The good news again: we can help you enjoy it! All you need to do is write, then we will assist you in getting better at it, and before you know it, you'll be quite the writer.

Ask questions!

Also, Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum!
I do my best to try and write something every day, whether it's a sentence, a paragraph or a page. I hope to see you around here.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 16, 2014)

I want to pop my clogs with a pen in my hand, or an ipad, laptop whatever. So that's my endgame I suppose. Getting published? Who cares really, I just wanna have fun.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 16, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Have you ever wondered if it's sending you a message in Morse code? For me the endgame is to write something I'll be proud to publish, whether by traditional or independent means.



I have. The message is 's s s s s s s.....'

Just sayin'.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 17, 2014)

If you play the message backwards would you hear from Satan?


----------

